# Hell has officially frozen over...........Bacardi Jim is going to accessorize.



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I never thought I would see the day, but Jim has asked me to post a request in an accessories thread. He insists on calling it a tool, however.

He has discovered that he requires more light to read his Kindle comfortably in bed. We are exploring the options and knew exactly where to get expert advice.

He was originally leaning toward the Mighty Brite or eLuminator. He really does not want a light that can cause uneven coverage though. I remembered that some members reported that the Lightwedge gave better coverage. Can anyone who has used both give us your thoughts?

Also, we would like to see pics of the Lightwedge in use. Particularly, how the clip works to hold it in place.

We are planning a trip to the local Barnes & Noble tomorrow to look at what they have, but would like any input from actual users.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just reading a lightwedge thread in here. A few down. It has a picture but you can't see the clip.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the Light Wedge and I don't like it. There is a clip that goes on the Light Wedge to make a little inch long "ledge" that will rest along the top corner of the Kindle. It doesn't secure the light to the Kindle, it just rests along the top. So if you move, the light moves. Also, the Light Wedge has a clear plastic plate that sits on top of the reading pane of the Kindle. I kept accidentally touching it causing fingerprints. The fingerprints REALLY bothered me.

Of course, these are just problems I had. I am not the most coordinated person. Someone else might not have these problems.

I am going back to the Mighty Bright. I lost my first one so I am ordering 2 more. I like that the Mighty Bright has 2 light settings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I got the Light Wedge and I don't like it. There is a clip that goes on the Light Wedge to make a little inch long "ledge" that will rest along the top corner of the Kindle. It doesn't secure the light to the Kindle, it just rests along the top. So if you move, the light moves. Also, the Light Wedge has a clear plastic plate that sits on top of the reading pane of the Kindle. I kept accidentally touching it causing fingerprints. The fingerprints REALLY bothered me.
> 
> Of course, these are just problems I had. I am not the most coordinated person. Someone else might not have these problems.
> 
> I am going back to the Mighty Bright. I lost my first one so I am ordering 2 more. I like that the Mighty Bright has 2 light settings.


Thanks for this. Very helpful.

And screw you, my beloved.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And screw you, my beloved.


I love you, darling.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have not used the Light Wedge so I cannot compare, but my son has rolled through several types of book lights before I stumbled upon the Mighty Brite.  In my opinion, the Mighty Brite is the best of them all!  AAA batteries are easy and inexpensive to replace.  The two light settings are nice.  The flexibility of the arm is wonderful and holds it's position well.  It clips to my Oberon cover nicely and works well when I read in bed, which is the only place I have used it thus far.  I have a silver Mighty Brite and my 12 year old recently got a blue on from Barnes and Noble.  They are inexpensive and very worth the investment.

Jim, I believe that this turn of events changes everything in regards to your answer to the question in the trivia game.  You are officially accessorizing!!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Not that I am standing up for BJ or anything, but technically I'm not sure you can call a reading light an accessory. They are actually sort of critical if you plan on doing any reading at night. Now if he were planning to purchase an Oberon cover and/or a skin then it would definitely be snowing in Hell.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

How much is Jim paying you, Wisteria


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Not that I am standing up for BJ or anything, but technically I'm not sure you can call a reading light an accessory. They are actually sort of critical if you plan on doing any reading at night. Now if he were planning to purchase an Oberon cover and/or a skin then it would definitely be snowing in Hell.


Exactly. And thank you. 

Anyway, in another LW thread, I see SEVERAL people complaining that it isn't bright enough. Not to mention the scratch/fingerprint problem if you touch the screen. (I sometimes pick up my Kindle with my thumb on the screen.)

Comments?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the Lightwedge with an arrow pointing to the ledge. The pictures have the light on, but doesn't show up much.

I'll try to take better pictures later with the light on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathy: You have an Oberon cover.  I'd be using the classic Amazon cover.  So I'd be using it upside down to yours.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Exactly. And thank you.
> 
> Anyway, in another LW thread, I see SEVERAL people complaining that it isn't bright enough. Not to mention the scratch/fingerprint problem if you touch the screen. (I sometimes pick up my Kindle with my thumb on the screen.)
> 
> Comments?


I don't like them and rarely do I retunr things but this I did.

1, the plastic "lens" had imperfections inside the plastic. Little flecks and they showed up more so with the light turned on. At first I thought it was surface dust.

2, the light spreads out in a series of sort of concentric rings, or really half rings, like the ripples on a pond. The light is not "flowing" smoothly over the surface of the page/kindle.

3, just more stuff to hold on to, and manipulate with or with our the "ledge" to help.

4, real easy to get smudges etc, being a long term eyeglass wearer I am very careful about such things.

Many people like it, but it was a big disappointment for me.
Everybody is different.
But this sure wasn't usable to me.

FWIW
Eric


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kathy: You have an Oberon cover. I'd be using the classic Amazon cover. So I'd be using it upside down to yours.


You can put the ledge on either side. You can just flip it over and go the other direction. My daughter is left handed and it is easier for her to use it that way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Eric: Thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> 1, the plastic "lens" had imperfections inside the plastic. Little flecks and they showed up more so with the light turned on. At first I thought it was surface dust.


I also had this problem and sent it back. The new one I got also has it, but not as bad. I don't think I would buy another one, but I don't really use a light that much. It would be hard to lay down and read with it. I use it more on airplanes when I fly at night, so I'm sitting up and don't have to worry about it slipping around. If I was going to read in bed, I would get a clip on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I also had this problem and sent it back. The new one I got also has it, but not as bad. I don't think I would buy another one, but I don't really use a light that much. It would be hard to lay down and read with it. I use it more on airplanes when I fly at night, so I'm sitting up and don't have to worry about it slipping around. If I was going to read in bed, I would get a clip on.


I was under the impression that the LW had a clip that helps secure it to the Kindle?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehehe...Trekker, if you get the head lamp, please feel free to post and share some photos with us!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was under the impression that the LW had a clip that helps secure it to the Kindle?


No, it just rests on the edge. It will move around a lot if you are laying on your side or trying to hold it up while laying down. Hope that helps. I know my husband would throw it in the ocean if he was trying to use it. He can't sit still and it would drive him crazy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

These may cost a little more, but if I was looking to get a book light it's what I'd look at first:

http://www.verilux.com/full-spectrum-booklights

They're full spectrum lights which means less eye strain. You can also buy the bulbs and put them in an ordinary lamp. I have these types of lamps/bulbs anywhere I tend to sit and read. . . .the light is clean and even and doesn't glare. They have a light-wedge type device. . .there's a picture that seems to show pretty even lighting on an open hard back book.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathy said:


> No, it just rests on the edge. It will move around a lot if you are laying on your side or trying to hold it up while laying down. Hope that helps. I know my husband would throw it in the ocean if he was trying to use it. He can't sit still and it would drive him crazy.


Is yours the paperback size?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LR has hit upon how to sell Kindle accessories to men: we just have to call them "tools". 

I now feel better for thinking about that leathery protective tool that Oberon makes. 

She obviously understands how men think.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Harvey: maybe the trivia contest question should change the answer to "accessories/tools"  

Trekker: Ski mask head lamp!!!  hehehe...even better for the pic!!!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

This has been useful, I need a new light.

I totally considered the headlamp, but then I worry about glare LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Is yours the paperback size?


Yes. I accidently got the other size first and it just doesn't work at all for me. It was bigger than the Kindle and covered all of the page turning buttons. I know others on the board do have the larger size and like it. I just couldn't figure out how to get to the next butttons while it covered everything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> LR has hit upon how to sell Kindle accessories to men: we just have to call them "tools".
> 
> I now feel better for thinking about that leathery protective tool that Oberon makes.
> 
> She obviously understands how men think.


*I* am the one who insists that a book light is a "tool" and not an "accessory." All LR wants to do is publicly make fun of me about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> Harvey: maybe the trivia contest question should change the answer to "accessories/tools"
> 
> Trekker: Ski mask head lamp!!! hehehe...even better for the pic!!!


And I'm not "obsessing." Just asking some questions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Methinks thou dost protest too much"



Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> LR has hit upon how to sell Kindle accessories to men: we just have to call them "tools".
> 
> I now feel better for thinking about that leathery protective tool that Oberon makes.
> 
> She obviously understands how men think.


Are you thinking of that leathery protective tool in purple, Harvey? 

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

But Jim, that is all the we do!!  Ask questions and ohh and ahh over what others have discovered/bought.

Is that obsessing?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

By any other name an accessory is an accessory.

EL


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

One thread does not an obsession make.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a light wedge, a no-name mighty-brite (energizer, but it looks similar) and an 2 bulb LCD clip on. 
I prefer the mighty brite. 

The LCD clip on jiggles alot, the bulbs are directed straight ahead and not down towards the page, and it's not very positionable. I only bought it because it came with 2 sets of batteries and cost less than buying the batteries separately.

My light wedge has no 'clips', so I have to hold it against the kindle, which is awkward, and hard to turn/not turn pages. Plus the light coverage is spotty. When I have used it, I've actually pointed it AT the Kindle (perpendicular), and moved it up and down the page as I read. 

The mighty brite doesn't jiggle, holds it's position, does not need you to hold it, and I think it lights the screen fine, even though it creates just a 'circle' of light in the middle of the screen.

I'm trying to take some pictures now, will add them when they are ready...

ps DH has a head-lamp too; never thought of using it to read....


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> These may cost a little more, but if I was looking to get a book light it's what I'd look at first:
> 
> http://www.verilux.com/full-spectrum-booklights
> 
> They're full spectrum lights which means less eye strain. You can also buy the bulbs and put them in an ordinary lamp. I have these types of lamps/bulbs anywhere I tend to sit and read. . . .the light is clean and even and doesn't glare. They have a light-wedge type device. . .there's a picture that seems to show pretty even lighting on an open hard back book.


This is what I use and I really love it! Pigeon92 recommended it and it is terrific.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, I still love this light... It is also available from Amazon.... I find the light to be very even, and it takes AA batteries, so I use rechargeables.... It can also be charged via USB if you are using rechargeable batteries....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but BJ I don't think a light is really and accessory. That is unless you have to have a specific color like I did. I ordered mine to match the previous bag I had and now it doesn't match my Oberon cover. Color definitely makes it an accessory.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

ooooh, I like your skin pidgeon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

The Verilux looks pretty huge, heavy and clunky compared to the Mighty Brite.  Is this an issue?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep, I still love this light... It is also available from Amazon.... I find the light to be very even, and it takes AA batteries, so I use rechargeables.... It can also be charged via USB if you are using rechargeable batteries....


I really like this. Does it mark up your cover where it clips on?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kathy, it is not an accessory, it is a TOOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but BJ I don't think a light is really and accessory. That is unless you have to have a specific color like I did. I ordered mine to match the previous bag I had and now it doesn't match my Oberon cover. Color definitely makes it an accessory.


Since I'd be using the light to read in bed at night, I couldn't care less what color it is. Therefore, it is not an "accessory." At least not in the feminine/fashion sense. Thank you.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> One thread does not an obsession make.


But it's a start.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Everyone's gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Leave the comedy to professionals, ladies.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Since I'd be using the light to read in bed at night, I couldn't care less what color it is. Therefore, it is not an "accessory." At least not in the feminine/fashion sense. Thank you.


Your welcome.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I love this thread........

DH and I got off the farm today and went to the city to shop. I came home and checked the Kindleboard to find out the "hell froze over".

BJ if you want to call it a "tool" go ahead and call it that. But I would like to be the first to welcome you to the dark side of Kindle ownership.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

hope this helps... it's a little blurry because I couldn't use the flash.

my definition; if it's necessary, it's a tool, if it's optional, it's an accessory.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered a new Mighty Bright to replace the one I lost and also an over the ear light. The over the ear one looked like it might work well for reading in bed. I will have it Tuesday and will let you know what I think after I have used it a time or two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bosslady said:


> my definition; if it's necessary, it's a tool, if it's optional, it's an accessory.


O.K. but in my mind, a cover was necessary because I didn't want to carry the thing around without some protection. A light, for me, is completely optional. So I guess one person's tool is another person's accessory and vice versa. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I love all of you who have contributed to this thread. Thanks for all the input. I am surprised that it has also become a debate over accessory/tool semantic.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Verilux looks pretty huge, heavy and clunky compared to the Mighty Brite. Is this an issue?


Never having used a different light, I can't compare. However, I do not find it clunky. Since the Oberon cover is very sturdy, the light does not bend it. If you tried to put this light on a softer cover, the cover might not be able to hold it up.



Kathy said:


> I really like this. Does it mark up your cover where it clips on?


Yes, it does, if I leave it on for a while... If I take it off when I am done reading it's not as bad.... I do have a little piece of cloth that I use as a barrier sometimes...



KindleKay said:


> ooooh, I like your skin pidgeon!


It's Crest, from DecalGirl....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leave the comedy to professionals, ladies.


Darn there goes my second career. Anything other then a naked Kindle is one that is accessorized, the same way a slice of lime on a drink is just as much an accessory as an umbrella.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Verilux looks pretty huge, heavy and clunky compared to the Mighty Brite. Is this an issue?


No, it is actually quite small and--best of all--it folds up flat when not in use. It comes with its own little case too, so it takes up much less room than the mighty bright (which is awkward to stuff away and used to turn itself on in my bag whenever anything pressed against it. That never happens with the verilux.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Since you mentioned that you are going by B&N, I thought I'd put in my two cents.  I bought my mighty bright from B&N, but unlike what others have reported, mine only has one light setting.  Not sure why, but it still works very well for me.  I have the original K1 cover, so I'm not really worried about it leaving a mark. 

I found it to be very light weight and I love the flexibility.  It is great for reading in bed since I can move in all different ways and it doesn't move.  And at B&N I got it for something like $10.75.

Oh... and they have LOTS of colors.... but since it is a tool and not an accessory I guess that doesn't matter!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am surprised that it has also become a debate over accessory/tool semantic.


Really? 

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In my mind, everything is an accessory because it is an add-on to the Kindle. A bent paper clip for a reset would be a tool. Everything else is an accessory. In fact, I just looked it up:

accessory: a thing that can be *added to* something else in order to make it more *useful*, versatile, or attractive.

So...a light makes it more useful, ie, to read in a situation where there is not enough ambient light to read the Kindle.

To get back on track, I have a totally different approach to the book light thing. Here's mine. I've had it for years, it works great, and it doesn't bother the man who is usually sleeping to my right.










L


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Really?
> 
> Ann


I guess I just did not think it through. I really should have known it would happen.

I have gotten some really good belly laughs though. This goes into the deflating Jim's head Hall of Fame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I can't see your pic, Leslie.

pidgeon, is your light heavy?

[EDIT: OK, now I see it. I've been considering that option too, L.]


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Jim, I can see Leslie's light and it is GI-normous!!!

However, since she has been assisting me, most graciously, with a screensaver removal issue I am having, I will say that it is a beautiful light!!!


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> In my mind, everything is an accessory because it is an add-on to the Kindle. A bent paper clip for a reset would be a tool. Everything else is an accessory. In fact, I just looked it up:
> 
> accessory: a thing that can be *added to* something else in order to make it more *useful*, versatile, or attractive.
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with you on the accessories vs. tools until I saw the picture! That is most definitely a tool!!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Not that I am standing up for BJ or anything, but technically I'm not sure you can call a reading light an accessory. They are actually sort of critical if you plan on doing any reading at night. Now if he were planning to purchase an Oberon cover and/or a skin then it would definitely be snowing in Hell.


Absolutely!! There is HUGE difference between functional and cosmetic


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In my mind, everything is an accessory because it is an add-on to the Kindle. A bent paper clip for a reset would be a tool. Everything else is an accessory. In fact, I just looked it up:
> 
> accessory: a thing that can be *added to* something else in order to make it more *useful*, versatile, or attractive.
> 
> ...


This might be the perfect answer for BJ.
Per your definition this is not "added" to the kindle. So this would be a "bed accessory" right?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

didir1010 said:


> Since you mentioned that you are going by B&N, I thought I'd put in my two cents. I bought my mighty bright from B&N, but unlike what others have reported, mine only has one light setting. Not sure why, but it still works very well for me. I have the original K1 cover, so I'm not really worried about it leaving a mark.
> 
> I found it to be very light weight and I love the flexibility. It is great for reading in bed since I can move in all different ways and it doesn't move. And at B&N I got it for something like $10.75.
> 
> Oh... and they have LOTS of colors.... but since it is a tool and not an accessory I guess that doesn't matter!


I think that the lightwedge is also at B&N.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I think that the lightwedge is also at B&N.


It is. We were going to stop there tomorrow and get a look, but I wanted some input first. Looks now like we saved ourselves a trip for nothing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> pidgeon, is your light heavy?


I don't think it is.... The light itself doesn't weigh much at all... The two AA batteries add some heft. Since the Oberon cover is heavy they work well together.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> This might be the perfect answer for BJ.
> Per your definition this is not "added" to the kindle. So this would be a "bed accessory" right?


This is a family board. . .no discussions of "bed accessories". 

Ann


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Where have Vamp been during this discussion?? I'm sure he would have been helpful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

farmwife99 said:


> Where have Vamp been during this discussion?? I'm sure he would have been helpful.


I think he's still computerless.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie, love your hugh-mongous night light.  What a hoot this has been!  Have the LW -- don't like it -- moves arounds, fingerprints, not bright enough.  Have a $3.50 special got on Ebay -- really like -- two lights, lightweight, not such a glare issue -- lost it.    Have medge light.  No good.  Mighty Brite work well, although it has to be adjusted for glare -- spreads nice, even, warm glow.  I think if BJ gets one in basic black it is a tool rather than an accessory!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't think it is.... The light itself doesn't weigh much at all... The two AA batteries add some heft. Since the Oberon cover is heavy they work well together.


I think the Verilux might be my answer. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Note that the word "accessory" has more than one meaning--and the definition provided by Leslie is NOT the way the word is most commonly used by American females.

I'm just saying...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn't realize that Verilux made booklights. I have used Verilux like lamps for years. DH and I both have a Verilux like floor lamp by our lazy-boys. I can barely see the newspaper well enough to read using a standard lamp anymore. 

BJ which design of the Verilux do you think you might like the best?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

farmwife99 said:


> I didn't realize that Verilux made booklights. I have used Verilux like lamps for years. DH and I both have a Verilux like floor lamp by our lazy-boys. I can barely see the newspaper well enough to read using a standard lamp anymore.
> 
> BJ which design of the Verilux do you think you might like the best?


The one like Pidgeon's. The flat panel one would likely have the same problems as the Lightwedge.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think the Verilux might be my answer. Thanks!


I ordered one to try it out.
Should have it Wednesday.

Eric


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Note that the word "accessory" has more than one meaning--and the definition provided by Leslie is NOT the way the word is most commonly used by American females.
> 
> I'm just saying...


You might as well stop struggling, this is like quicksand the more you struggle the quicker you will sink.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This is dead easy to me--they're all tools. Some are just prettier than others. 

Seriously--I'm glad this thread is here as I'm still working through this issue myself.  Not happy with the Lightwedge (have one from DTB days & wasn't happy with it then either).  And my last light prior to that was back when itty bitty book lights were all the rage, one single tungsten bulb that never was bright enough on a bulky clip that was always too heavy.

My biggest concern on both the verilux & mighty bright is the weight/awkwardness.  Looks like most people don't find that to be an issue.  And the verilux reviews show it eats batteries pretty fast.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have these three lights:

- Lightwedge (paperback size) - although the shelf helps the lightwedge position itself nicely on the Kindle, I  had difficulty holding my Kindle with it unless reading in an upright position.  I didn't like having something else to hold on to while reading either. (And I was a big fan of the lightwedge when reading DTBs).

- E-Luminator light - love the concept but had many problems with it dimming.  The are currently redesigning (and enhancing) it based on problems/feedback from the first version.  You need the M-Edge cover (or some type of pocket in your cover to hold it).  Fingers crossed.   

- Might-Bright Flex 2 - for now its the light I keep going back to..it works perfectly, is lightweight and has a good battery life.  I just wish it were more portable. 

The Verilux looks like a good option as well.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> My biggest concern on both the verilux & mighty bright is the weight/awkwardness. Looks like most people don't find that to be an issue. And the verilux reviews show it eats batteries pretty fast. Hmmm.....


Yep, it does.... Which is why it is great that you can use rechargeables... I can get about 4-5 hours out of the rechargeables.... I don't charge the batteries in the light, but in the wall charger, so I always have a fresh pair ready.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep, it does.... Which is why it is great that you can use rechargeables... I can get about 4-5 hours out of the rechargeables.... I don't charge the batteries in the light, but in the wall charger, so I always have a fresh pair ready.


Uhhh.... it eats batteries that fast? We already own rechargable batteries, but... it's not uncommon for me to read for more than 4 hours in bed. I guess I'd have to be religious about recharging. (Our charger holds 4 batteries.)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't even read the thread yet; just the title is enough to give me a much much needed laugh.  
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

deb, it is so worth going back and reading straight through.... VERY entertaining.  Were you aware that they are not "accessories" they are "tools" for Kindle??

I know that I, for one, learned something today!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Uhhh.... it eats batteries that fast? We already own rechargable batteries, but... it's not uncommon for me to read for more than 4 hours in bed. I guess I'd have to be religious about recharging. (Our charger holds 4 batteries.)


Yep, that fast.... My charger does 4 as well, and I have a lot more than 4 AAs.... I use them in my camera as well. Fortunately, it's easy to swap the batteries out, unlike the stupid automatic soap dispenser I own. Do not buy this.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep, it does.... Which is why it is great that you can use rechargeables... I can get about 4-5 hours out of the rechargeables.... I don't charge the batteries in the light, but in the wall charger, so I always have a fresh pair ready.


Good to know, we've got plenty of rechargeables in the house & some fabulous chargers, so I wouldn't charge in light either--but that doesn't sound very good for travel though as I don't want to have to carry multiple sets or chargers. Or for power outages, which we get plenty of around here. 

Still reading reviews & thinking.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvey said:


> LR has hit upon how to sell Kindle accessories to men: we just have to call them "tools".
> 
> I now feel better for thinking about that leathery protective tool that Oberon makes.
> 
> She obviously understands how men think.


LOL. Men!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

And how quickly does a Mighty Brite eat through batteries?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the might brite most of the time when I need a light.  I did get a couple of head lamps on ebay.  I got them both for like 10 dollars.  They have LED lights (like 19 of them in each lamp)  I think you can use 3 settings.  It's ok but like I said, I use the might brite the majority of the time when a light is needed.

The batteries last quite a while in the might brite.  the old mighty brite I had with just a reg bulb in it ate through batteries like crazy and the bulb burnt out a lot.  the LED light doesn't have that problem


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Jim, I have had my mighty brite for over a month now and I am still on original batteries, however, I have NOT used it every night....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think he's still computerless.


Poor Vampy, he must be going crazy. But I'm surprised he didn't show up today, he works on the weekends, doesn't he, and gets online from work?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Uhhh.... it eats batteries that fast? We already own rechargable batteries, but... it's not uncommon for me to read for more than 4 hours in bed. I guess I'd have to be religious about recharging. (Our charger holds 4 batteries.)


Which brings me back to my "ginormous" light (I don't really think it's that big) which has....wait for it....a plug! What a concept! No batteries to wear out!

This light has a very focused beam of light so it works for me in bed, even when my husband is sleeping. He is not super light sensitive and I can see how for some people this would not be an option at all, but it works well for me.

I do have a little portable light I carry in my purse but that is strictly for emergency low light situations, like riding on a bus or train, or a hotel with a dim bedside light.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority.  I like my E-luminator.  I have been using it for quite a while now, two months or so, more than two or three times a week, and just this afternoon the battery started getting dim.  Just my two cents.  
Also, thanks so much for all the laughs.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

One advantage I see for the mighty bright over the verilux is that there is an available power cord:

http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-AC-Adapter-lights/dp/1891747886/ref=pd_sim_e_5

Although unless there's a package deal somewhere, it doubles the overall cost. 

But I'm thinking this might be the direction I go. I can leave it on my headboard & plugged in for daily use, or can use batteries for travel and outages.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> One advantage I see for the mighty bright over the verilux is that there is an available power cord:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-AC-Adapter-lights/dp/1891747886/ref=pd_sim_e_5
> 
> ...


We may have a winner.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We may have a winner.


My mighty brite 2 has an AC adaptor. I got it on ebay (for 13 or 14 dollars I believe) It works well, but I think you are supposed to take the batteries out when using the AC adaptor. I just use energizer lithium AAA batteries. Has lasted for quite a while. just be care get a dark colored light like the black or purple. the lighter color (like the green) is translucent and the light can shine back out the top of the light that can be annoying  i have the purple one and it's not a problem.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

And here's the package deal, $22.99 includes shipping. Does not ship from Amazon though.

http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-XtraFlex2-Light-Adaptor/dp/B001CJNWX0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1236475525&sr=1-3


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually, I started thinking about how I lay when reading and where our outlet is.  A plug-in adapter may not be such an advantage.

Now I'm back to torn between the Mighty Brite and the Verilux.

Of course, I can go to B&N and have a MB tomorrow.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Hell must have frozen over...I just read 5 pages in an accessories thread !


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Hell must have frozen over...I just read 5 pages in an accessories thread !


HA!

Welcome to the frozen Ninth Circle, my friend.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Which brings me back to my "ginormous" light (I don't really think it's that big) which has....wait for it....a plug! What a concept! No batteries to wear out!
> 
> This light has a very focused beam of light so it works for me in bed, even when my husband is sleeping. He is not super light sensitive and I can see how for some people this would not be an option at all, but it works well for me.
> 
> L


Plus if you use that "Natural Sunlight" kind of bulb you can probably kill vampires with it!!

(Because I'm with Jim... sooner or later all those vampires the girls keep swooning over are going to try to kill you...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Plus if you use that "Natural Sunlight" kind of bulb you can probably kill vampires with it!!
> 
> (Because I'm with Jim... sooner or later all those vampires the girls keep swooning over are going to try to kill you...)


I often (though less so over the past few years) have nightmares where they are trying to do exactly that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And how quickly does a Mighty Brite eat through batteries?


I haven't read through the whole post, I'm kind of going backwards...

Anyway, I use the Mighty Bright and I previously used a Light Wedge. I liked the LW, but it scratched and got dirty easily. The batteries were also difficult to change.

The Mighty Bright is so much nicer. I recently ordered a 2nd one with a power adapter. I have a tendency to fall asleep while I'm reading, which leaves the light on all night. I generally had to change the batteries about every 7-10 days. Which is pretty good since the light was on for 7-8 hour stretches. With the power adapter, I don't have to worry about them anymore.

The coverage is excellent. If you have a glare on the screen, you can just change the position of the light just off of the Kindle's screen and still have plenty of light to read by.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I love my mighty bright tool!!  It has 2 settings, light-weight, long battery life, folds in half and fits in in my purse! Clips on just about anything!  I now have the K2 Amazon cover, but have used it on a nekkid Kindle and used it on the M-Edge with my original KK...my husband has also "stolen" it for small household jobs when he can't find one of his (at least 25) flashlights too! BTW, Is that a guy thing?  "He who dies with the most flashlights wins"?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Mighty Bright and love it. I have yet to change the batteries in it and it has been on several over night flights where I didn't want to disturb others. I can't sleep on planes for some reason so I read. It is compact folds up and works well not only for your Kindle but also for places you need a light and you don't have room or can't hold a flashlight. 



Kindle Convert said:


> ..my husband has also "stolen" it for small household jobs when he can't find one of his (at least 25) flashlights too! BTW, Is that a guy thing? "He who dies with the most flashlights wins"?


I've noticed that too and think it is a guy thing.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> .my husband has also "stolen" it for small household jobs when he can't find one of his (at least 25) flashlights too! BTW, Is that a guy thing? "He who dies with the most flashlights wins"?


Close, but it is "He who dies with the most TOOLS wins." A flashlight would be considered a tool, so he's doing alright there.  ( He has me by a couple in flashlights, 
but I probably got him beat in ratchet sets)


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst said:


> Close, but it is "He who dies with the most TOOLS wins." A flashlight would be considered a tool, so he's doing alright there.  ( He has me by a couple in flashlights,
> but I probably got him beat in ratchet sets)


LOL!! The husband has every tool known to man, so I get that! And I'm sure that I'm estimating low on the flashlight count. I just had to ask because everytime I turn around there's another one coming home with a different "usage explanation". I think he needs an intervention!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, intervention would not work. He's a guy, it's in the genes.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Since I'd be using the light to read in bed at night, I couldn't care less what color it is. Therefore, it is not an "accessory." At least not in the feminine/fashion sense. Thank you.


Sorry Jim - - if it looks good on the cover of Glamour, then I'm pretty sure it's an accessory.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah sorry.......it's an accessory...........


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's some more evidence - even with Leslie's setup. Dang, I was hoping we could start calling them tools. Or at least, peripherals.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

There's a magazine in that picture, Harvey?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Update: Just got Home with my Mighty Brite Ultra-Flex 2.  Looks like it will fit the bill perfectly.

End of thread (and the Jim-mocking).


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, do you think that this ends the thread?  REALLY?

J/K...hope that you like it, Jim


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Jim, what color is your Mighty Bright?  Does it match your Kindle Cover?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Kindle Convert said:


> Jim, what color is your Mighty Bright? Does it match your Kindle Cover?


I have the basic black cover that comes with the Kindle. My light is black. Yes, they match. But that's not because I chose it that way. I had no choice in either color. All B&N had was black ones.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

hmmm....black and gray are quite complimentary, though, eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> hmmm....black and gray are quite complimentary, though, eh?


Read my edit. I forgot that the cover is black on the outside and grey on the inside.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Just read the edit....so you cover and light match....does not matter why or that you didn't have a choice....   

(You know we all just like messing with you, right Jim?)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have the basic black cover that comes with the Kindle. My light is black. Yes, they match. But that's not because I chose it that way. I had no choice in either color. All B&N had was black ones.


Now we can all you The Man in Black.  Congrats and many happy hours reading.

If you ever get an Oberon cover then you will need another light to match that.  J/K


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OOhh...Jim can name his Kindle "K" or "J" after either Will Smith or Tommy Lee Jones in Men in Black!!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Or Zed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

You can all go play in traffic.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You can all go play in traffic.


I live in Miami I do that every day, but thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have the basic black cover that comes with the Kindle. My light is black. Yes, they match. But that's not because I chose it that way. I had no choice in either color. All B&N had was black ones.












LIAAAHR! LIAAAHR!

I believe they also had the light in green.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> LIAAAHR! LIAAAHR!
> 
> I believe they also had the light in green.


Now the truth comes out, he did match his case. Thanks LR for keeping him honest.  He is going to sooooo get into accessories for his Kindle. 

Ooops there is a truck coming I better jump out of the way. This playing in traffic can get scary at times.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here's some more evidence - even with Leslie's setup. Dang, I was hoping we could start calling them tools. Or at least, peripherals.


This is great, Harvey! I finally made the cover of Vogue! LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well....your LIGHT did, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Well....your LIGHT did, Leslie!


Close enough for taxes and government work...LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Was there a green one?  I didn't know.  I just bought the one LR handed me.  If there was any "accessorizing" done, it was on HER part.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Was there a green one? I didn't know. I just bought the one LR handed me. If there was any "accessorizing" done, it was on HER part.


That isn't her story. I'll let the two of you fight that one out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> End of thread (and the Jim-mocking).


Really? You know you just challenged everyone. LOL!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Why do people laugh at the head lamps? It is what I use. The light is even, I don't have to clip it on anything, they have multiple settings, and it is great if you should ever lose power. I like Petzel's headlamps. You can find them at any REI or REI type store.

Oh, and Jim, you can say that you are buying it for camping or for repairs around the house (you know, when you need more light and the use of two hands), or for emergency power outages. Hence, it is not a Kindle Accessory.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Why do people laugh at the head lamps? It is what I use. The light is even, I don't have to clip it on anything, they have multiple settings, and it is great if you should ever lose power. I like Petzel's headlamps. You can find them at any REI or REI type store.


I agree. I started using them for work, then backpacking. While reading in the tent, I realized that this was the easiest solution to the booklight problem. People do look at you funny on the plane, though.


----------

